#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Log de erro

## pereira925

Boa noite amigos, alguém pode me informar qual seria esse erro?
Segue mensagem do log.

Log of fsck -C -R -A -a 
Sun Oct 30 20:30:03 2011


fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
/dev/sdb1: clean, 6016156/30531584 files, 83309604/122096000 blocks (check in 5 mounts)
/dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
/dev/sda2: Inode 24395983 has illegal block(s). 


/dev/sda2: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
(i.e., without -a or -p options)
/dev/sda1: clean, 14623/30523392 files, 15740165/122069894 blocks
fsck died with exit status 4


Sun Oct 30 20:44:04 2011
----------------

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Ola Amigo , sua partição sdb2 está com erros , testa fazer o seguinte
fsck -y /dev/sda2

----------


## pereira925

> Ola Amigo , sua partição sdb2 está com erros , testa fazer o seguinte
> fsck -y /dev/sda2


Certo amigo irei testar, mas explica o comando antes.
Abraço

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Se der erro que está montado use o seguinte umount /dev/sdb2

----------


## DanielVieceli775

Esse comando fsck vai procurar erros no HD e tentar reparar o -y é para não ter que confirmar cada reparo e o /dev/sdb2 é o caminho da partição que está com erros segundo o log.

----------


## pereira925

> Esse comando fsck vai procurar erros no HD e tentar reparar o -y é para não ter que confirmar cada reparo e o /dev/sdb2 é o caminho da partição que está com erros segundo o log.


Certo amigo entendido, irei testar
obrigado

----------


## DanielVieceli775

> Certo amigo entendido, irei testar
> obrigado


Blz qualquer coisa posta ai. valeu

----------

